# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Impossible de compiler la classe pour la JSP

## GandalfZeGrey

Bonjour, 

J'ai une page JSP avec qui contient du code Java au dbut pour initialiser des objets.
Tout marchait bien et d'un coup j'ai eu cette erreur (cf ci-dessous) sans avoir rien chang.
Le plus trange tant que mon objet UserRequestLayer a bien les mthodes cites : getDate(), getSearchResults(), getSUX() et getSUY() .
Ces mthodes existent bien et fonctionnaient trs bien jusqu' prsent. Eclipse me propose me les propose bien en autocompltion lorsque j'cris la jsp...

Si vous aviez la moindre ide sur ce qu'il peut se passer, ca serait gnial!
Merci!!
GzG




```

```

----------


## tchize_

Tomcat gnre toujours un fichier .java qu'il compile pour les JSP, il doit se trouver dans le /work directory, quelque part dans la hierarchie, si ma mmoire est bonne, le folder doit tre /work/org/apache/catalina/jasper/jsp/operator_jsp.java

Regarde la source java gnre pour avoir une ide d'o se trouve le problme. Aussi, peut etre n'a tu rien chang au jsp mais que tu a chang qqch au niveau de la classe. Ou alors ta classe n'est plus prsente dans ta webapp (prsente sous eclipse, mais pas inclue dans ton dveloppement).

----------

